# Wheel modification?



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

I've just found a really big wheel going really really cheap! However, atm its not suitable because its barred rather than a filled in treadmill. My question is, is there anyway I could fill in the bars myself by adding something around the wheel itself? Is that safe?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes it's safe although it will prob get chewed lol


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

yes you can try threading a fairly strong material through the wires


----------

